# New Video



## leehoicheun (Apr 19, 2004)

just a fun little project someone put together. 

Enjoy  :asian: 

http://www.syracusewingchun.com/WEBWING2.avi

If the video won't play then you need to update your player drivers. Go to: DivX.com and click on the download button next to the two purchase buttons. Here's the link: http://www.divx.com/divx/?src=footer_divx_from_/software/index.php


----------



## limubai2000 (Apr 20, 2004)

Pretty cool.  I like the blind fighting stuff.  I am looking forward to learning that.

:asian:


----------



## leehoicheun (Apr 21, 2004)

did anyone have any problems with the download or playing of the video? I had a few complaints on the format and wonder if a different version is warranted. 

also, feel free to post comments on the video....... likes, dislikes.... even ideas you think might be cool for future videos. 

let me know people.... thanks   

 :mp5:  :jedi1:


----------



## limubai2000 (Apr 21, 2004)

After I downloaded the DIVX the video played fine in my Windows Media Player... however trying to stream it to my player was slow.  So I downloaded it directly to my hard drive.


----------



## leehoicheun (Apr 23, 2004)

I just uploaded a more campatible version that doesn't require DivX. This one should play in any standard player.
http://www.syracusewingchun.com/wcmedia.html


----------



## marshallbd (Apr 23, 2004)

leehoicheun said:
			
		

> did anyone have any problems with the download or playing of the video? I had a few complaints on the format and wonder if a different version is warranted.
> 
> also, feel free to post comments on the video....... likes, dislikes.... even ideas you think might be cool for future videos.
> 
> ...


Very cool video, downloaded quickly and very well shot with excellent views of the artist and techniques performed... :asian:


----------



## MJS (Apr 23, 2004)

leehoicheun said:
			
		

> just a fun little project someone put together.
> 
> Enjoy  :asian:
> 
> ...



The video was AWESOME!  The other video clips were very good as well!  It definately looks like a top quality school, that offers excellent instruction.

Mike


----------



## marshallbd (Apr 26, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> The video was AWESOME!  The other video clips were very good as well!  It definately looks like a top quality school, that offers excellent instruction.
> 
> Mike


Told ya! :asian:


----------



## leehoicheun (Apr 26, 2004)

marshallbd said:
			
		

> Told ya! :asian:



wow thanks guys. We're working on a few more videos for our other arts and instructors. I will post them for you as soon as they are done.

thanks again artyon:


----------



## marshallbd (Apr 26, 2004)

leehoicheun said:
			
		

> wow thanks guys. We're working on a few more videos for our other arts and instructors. I will post them for you as soon as they are done.
> 
> thanks again artyon:


I look forward to seeing them! :asian:


----------



## MJS (Apr 26, 2004)

marshallbd said:
			
		

> I look forward to seeing them! :asian:



I look forward to seeing them as well! :asian: 

Mike


----------



## marshallbd (Apr 27, 2004)

leehoicheun said:
			
		

> wow thanks guys. We're working on a few more videos for our other arts and instructors. I will post them for you as soon as they are done.
> 
> thanks again artyon:


I would appreciate hearing a little about your school and your journey in the martial arts.... :asian:


----------



## leehoicheun (Apr 27, 2004)

marshallbd said:
			
		

> I would appreciate hearing a little about your school and your journey in the martial arts.... :asian:




nothing to tall really. Our school is cimmitted to bringing authentic martial arts to our area. My journey, I would imagine, is just like any other. I started when I was 9 years old (the 70's) and I haven't stopped


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 27, 2004)

Nicely done video, it looks like you guys receive some real training. I enjoy training chi sou with blinfolds as well! I do have a question, are all the forms performed at that speed or do some go slower/faster?

7sm


----------



## marshallbd (Apr 27, 2004)

leehoicheun said:
			
		

> nothing to tall really. Our school is cimmitted to bringing authentic martial arts to our area. My journey, I would imagine, is just like any other. I started when I was 9 years old (the 70's) and I haven't stopped


Well keep them coming....!!!! :asian:


----------



## leehoicheun (Apr 27, 2004)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Nicely done video, it looks like you guys receive some real training. I enjoy training chi sou with blinfolds as well! I do have a question, are all the forms performed at that speed or do some go slower/faster?
> 
> 7sm



Thank you. Our training is directly under the close guidance of Sifu John Crescione ( http://www.drjohnsot.com/kungfu.html ). Our family tree straight from the Shoalin Temple can be seen at http://www.syracusewingchun.com/familytree.jpg

Our combat drills start off slow and eventually get to full speed. Our "forms" however are done at the traditional speed. Siu Lim Tao is generally practiced slow where as Chun Kiu and Biu Jee are done at a moderate to fast pace. To see all three forms done at their proper speed go to http://wingchunkwoon.com/empty.asp

Enjoy  :boing2:


----------

